# PraziPro Experiment



## B. Rodgers

I have just received a 4 .oz bottle of Prazi Pro in the mail! I will be treating 2 specimens for parasites, worms, or other bacterial diseases.

Specimen # 1. 5" Gold Rhom. I've had this guy for about 6 months now, and he's grown approximately .5" since then. I'm wondering if he may have worms that are stealing the nutrients I give him. I'll be monitoring his growth with pictures and step-by-step diagnostics to track him for the next year

Specimen # 2. 5" Manuelli. I've had this guy for 10 months now and he has not grown a centimeter. His temp. has been at 82 degrees at all times, and is always fed every day and water changes done every week. For some reason, I cannot get him to grow, so I'll be treating him also for the above mentioned diseases.

Both fish have been placed in a 125 gallon tank with a divider. There is a Rena Filstar XP3 and an AC 901 Powerhead. I'll be adding two AC500's to the setup for better filtration. The plan is to double water changes and to switch to an R.O. Unit as soon as I can afford one. We'll just have to see how this plays out here!

Wish Me Luck

Pictures Updated 02-12-06 5" Gold Rhom and 5" Manuelli


----------



## Hemi

yo man
i seen that prazipro thing on another site also 
i went out and bought it for my eigenmanni
i dosed his tank 2 times 
he has grown a little bit faster 1 inch total time i hadem (nov29bought)
i dosed jan 4th or so 
his diet is colorbits and the fins of his tank mates
9 clown loaches 11 skunk loaches 1 gold nugget pleco 
3 gibby plecos 8 convicts 1 jack dempsey
oh and the large comets i grow out for my reds
it makes sense that a wild caught fish could have a tape worm 
and that would stunt growth 
id suggest one thing though 
to get an accurate reading on your findings 
you should start out with just the prazipro 
for like 2 months 
then try the RO and the double water changes
you would have to many variables if you started all 3 at same time 
RO and water changes may help the growth themselfs

anyways man good luck with it 
and keep us updated


----------



## B. Rodgers

Thanx, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## b_ack51

I have heard to remove gravel from the tank may help you notice any worms on the bottom.


----------



## B. Rodgers

Well, if this Prazi Pro stuff is as good as they say it is, I think it will kill any worms in the tank reguardless of their location! besides, there's only like 1" of gravel anyway, barely enough to keep the plastic plants in place, it's a good thing that the 2 p's are rather well behaved


----------



## Slim

Cool B. Hope everything works out alright. Id love to see a huge manny. That would be awesome.


----------



## b_ack51

B. Rodgers said:


> Well, if this Prazi Pro stuff is as good as they say it is, I think it will kill any worms in the tank reguardless of their location! besides, there's only like 1" of gravel anyway, barely enough to keep the plastic plants in place, it's a good thing that the 2 p's are rather well behaved


What I meant was, remove the gravel so you can see if your fish passes the worms. I left gravel in my tank and treated my fish, but I never got to see any worms (from what I heard you should be able to see them) on the bottom.


----------



## black_piranha

where do u get the prazi pro?


----------



## Hemi

my local fish store had it on the shelf
hikari makes one 
it was is expensive


----------



## xiiutao

Dr Foster and Smith has some Prazi Pro.

Prazi Pro Link

If this makes a big difference in growth I'm going to start treating my elong.


----------



## B. Rodgers

We'll see, It's been 1 week and I havn't noticed anything, but I think I may be noticing the Manueli's belly starting to thicken up a bit, he's always been so darn skinny...couple more weeks will tell the difference


----------



## black_piranha

xiiutao said:


> Dr Foster and Smith has some Prazi Pro.
> 
> Prazi Pro Link
> 
> If this makes a big difference in growth I'm going to start treating my elong.


thanks


----------



## fliptasciouz

Well i've tried this product 3 weeks ago on my mannie, although my mannie seems healthy and thick without treatment of any medication for 1 yr and 3 months that i had him with an exception of melafix. After treating him with prazipro, using half dosage that was instructed in the bottle in my 40 gal and i noticed the 3rd day a string was sticking out inside of his mouth. It kinda looked like an anchor worm that he had last year (which was treated immediately), and so as of right now i am planning to treat my mannie(sweettooth) for 1.5 month of prazipro then after he will be moved to a 125 gallon tank with a 11-36 watts U.V. sterilizer unit.

R/O water is good for piranha if you remain consistent with using it and prepare it to their desired parameters(stable). It's usually used for specific purposes like breeding or if your water source is very hard and/or alkaline.

I believe U.V sterilizer is what you should look for in the future, its a water clarification (green water and cloudy water due to bacteria blooms) and can be useful in preventing ich and other diseases if you size the pump correctly to the wattage of the UV. They are better than meds because a UV will not harm your fish, it only kill pathogens that pass through the unit.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Good luck B. Rodgers! Let us know how it goes.

I have respect for you, because you truly care about the well being of your fish.








~Taylor~


----------



## Hemi

hey B
i been watching my S. eigenmanni alot more lately
hes been eating alot more since i prazi 'd him 
he has grown more since the dose then b4
its almost 2 months since the dose and hes about 2 1/2 inches 
i bought him at 1 inch from nov 29- jan 4 
he only grew maybe 1/4 inch 
now hes gotten at least an inch and 1/4 on him 
its all eye balled 
i have some green rocks that are squared off 
i mesured them 
and when he passes them i get a decent idea on his size


----------



## Icemann

I must try this! Is there any negitive effects? I dont think there is a problem with my sanchezi, but I still think this stuff is worth a shot! Right? Thanks


----------



## Blue

Just a suggestion, but if you treat them differently (more water changes and more filtration/powerhead etc.) then you're not going to be able to say that any change was caused by the medication alone.


----------



## whatsthedeal

black_piranha said:


> where do u get the prazi pro?


Just get that cheapparisite clear at most LFS

the main ingredient is praziquental


----------



## Hemi

anything yet B????


----------



## bmpower007

Ya lets hear what happn, this is very interesting also what if the piranhas has been in captivity for 2 years is it still treatable


----------



## B. Rodgers

Both of these piranhas have been in captivity for approximately 2 years and yes, they have shown signs of improvement. I've noticed them getting "wider" and the appearance of being "full" after a meal, which before, they didn't look much different at all. Both of their appetites have increased tremendously and are much more active and happy. It's been about 3 weeks now, I'll keep this thread updated!


----------



## Hemi

YAY awsome man


----------



## Hemi

hey B 
its almost a month any update????


----------



## whatsthedeal

I treated my 3" rhom with praziquantel and it grew noticably taller, much fatter and 3/16" SL in 13 days...if this keeps going like it is it will have grown nearly 1/2" in a month...maybe more.


----------



## sprfunk

Wow, good post. I am getting my buddy to do his elong.


----------



## 86_Monte_SS

..hmm where can i get this stuff in canada i would love to try it on my manny and my new comming rhom.


----------



## B. Rodgers

Try Big Als in Canada! he's got it and that's where I ordered mine from

www.bigalsonline.com


----------



## Round Head

This stuff works even better than pure praziquantel and flubendazol.
If give all of my fish the first two initial treatment two weeks apart and routinely hit them all quarterly.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

86_Monte_SS said:


> ..hmm where can i get this stuff in canada i would love to try it on my manny and my new comming rhom.


go to whitby big als and its on the shelf near all the filters. about 4-5 inch tall bottle about eye level on the shelf. its right next to the python syphon display.


----------



## starbury

any updates on those two fish. i want to know if it really works so i can treat my 2 p's


----------



## SangreRoja

I wanna see some updates. And as soon as I got my Rhomb from you Brandon I treated him with Prazipro and he has grown 1 1/2 in 3months. Check him out in the Picture thread. And thanks again.


----------



## SvTpLYa

Bro ur gonna see a huge diff!! prazipro works wonders..helped my little guy (a rhom) grow from 2 in to about 4 in since mid august till now... i started treatment in like late sep.....wish i woulda got him on it sooner..good luck with ur p's!!


----------



## Leasure1

yeah...ofcourse prazi works...if the P has internal parasites...it will rid of 99% of them(diff types)....works wonders....stop feeding the parasites!!!...lol....kill them!!!


----------



## spinalremains

Any more updates?


----------



## mike123

I was reading this on another site as well, im gonna have to try it when i get my manny. From some of the earlier posts it seems to work very well, someone should pin this.


----------

